# Double amputee has mermaid dreams fulfilled



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought this was a sweet story, so I wanted to share it with you all!
I think this is so awesome, what your thoughts?

PS. Not too mention that make-up of hers in the second link I attacked is BANGIN'!


Double-amputee New Zealander has mermaid dreams fulfilled - Engadget

Yahoo! video amputee woman with mermaid tail video


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw this earlier and thought it was truly wonderful.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww, that's so sweet. I love it. I think we've all had dreams of being a mermaid.


----------

